# New 6x6 & 7x7 from Moyu



## Alexwildchild (Mar 13, 2014)

http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101492&extra=&page=1
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101490&extra=&page=1

I came across these just now. Apparently Moyu is extending their market on bigger cubes. The 6X6 is named "Aoshi" and 7X7 is named "Aofu". 

FYI, "Ao(傲)" in Chinese means proud, "Shi（世）" means world, and "Fu(赋)" means gifted. 

It will be interesting to see the mechanisms of these cubes though. I have high hopes for the 6X6 giving that the Aosu is so good.


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 13, 2014)

Finally a good 6x6? I hope this will come out in the near Future


----------



## Mikel (Mar 13, 2014)

I want these badly.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Mar 13, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I want these badly.



Yeah, you should get some big cubes, since you sold all to Feliks


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 13, 2014)

5x5 pree


----------



## PanCakez001 (Mar 13, 2014)

I will be buying both of these whenever they come out, but I would really like a new 5x5 tbh


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 13, 2014)

wish the 7x7 wasn't pillowed, but super excited for the 6x6.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 13, 2014)

Really looking forward to a new 6x6! :tu

I hope its a good one! fedora


----------



## kcl (Mar 13, 2014)

YES

Shengshou 7x7 is good enough for now, but I have really high hopes for the 6x6.


----------



## PanCakez001 (Mar 13, 2014)

Nooob...... Gets a WR at my comp.... #YearOfTheWalker2014


TheDubDubJr said:


> Really looking forward to a new 6x6! :tu
> 
> I hope its a good one! fedora


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 13, 2014)

I made a vid yesterday and said in the description I wanted a MoYu 5x5. Today I hear they skipped 5x5 for now and went to 6x6 and 7x7. Still good news, but I dislike the coincidence.


----------



## EMI (Mar 13, 2014)

Why does everyone have a problem with the SS 6x6, I like mine :S


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 13, 2014)

Me want more photos. Y U No make cubic 7x7x7?


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 13, 2014)

Glad I didn't get the shengshou 6x6 and 7x7 yet, now I can wait for moyu's ones! I hope their 7x7 isnt too large, hope it's about the same size as the SS mini.

Glad that they are expanding into the larger cubes market. Many 3x3 these days are extremely good that there isn't really any one cube that trumps all the rest. 3x3s are probably reaching their limit right now and larger cubes definitely needs more improvements in their design.


----------



## Chree (Mar 13, 2014)

Kinda disappointed we're not seeing a Moyu 5x5 yet. My SS6 is amazing and the mini SS7 is great. But an unmodded SS5 is really locky and catchy... and it's still the best on the market... unless you count modded V5s.

Hopefully a Moyu 5x5 is right around the corner.


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 13, 2014)

As for new Moyu cubes I've found this:

http://cubezz.com/Buy-4519-YJ+MoYu+DianMa+3x3x3+Magic+Cube+Black.html

Moyu is making a lot of 3x3 ^^


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm not going to lie, I can't imagine what this cube could feel like that would make me like it more than my current 6x6.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 13, 2014)

As a person who can't stand his Shengshou 6x6 and is unwilling to purchase others, I'm quite excited. I only hope that they don't charge the premium like they do with other MoYu big cubes.


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 13, 2014)

mati1242 said:


> As for new Moyu cubes I've found this:
> 
> http://cubezz.com/Buy-4519-YJ+MoYu+DianMa+3x3x3+Magic+Cube+Black.html
> 
> Moyu is making a lot of 3x3 ^^



:O

When did that come out?


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 13, 2014)

Very recently I'd say.


----------



## kcl (Mar 13, 2014)

EMI said:


> Why does everyone have a problem with the SS 6x6, I like mine :S



Consider yourself lucky, most of ours suck.


----------



## EMI (Mar 13, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Consider yourself lucky, most of ours suck.



Did you do the spring mod? Many seem not to believe that it works.


----------



## kcl (Mar 13, 2014)

EMI said:


> Did you do the spring mod? Many seem not to believe that it works.



Yeah I have Dayans in mine. It still sucks :/

Then again I may or may not have lubed mine with coffee by accident the other day, so it's kind of a brick right now. But even so, it sucked before that


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 13, 2014)

mati1242 said:


> Very recently I'd say.



Wow, I'm surprised that nothing about that cube was posted onto this forum.


----------



## cubemaste r (Mar 13, 2014)

mati1242 said:


> Very recently I'd say.



Do you think it's newer then the liying?

Should i get this cube or is it better if i get another moyu 3x3?


----------



## Alexwildchild (Mar 13, 2014)

cubemaste r said:


> Do you think it's newer then the liying?
> 
> Should i get this cube or is it better if i get another moyu 3x3?



Newer doesn't necessarily mean better you know. Actually I know many people think that Liying is not as good as Weilong (either V1 or V2). These cubes will give you different feelings and it's really a personal preference thing. So my suggestion will be to get one of each and test for yourself if money is not an issue. Or you can wait for reviews by other people and then decide which one to buy.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 13, 2014)

cubemaste r said:


> Do you think it's newer then the liying?
> 
> Should i get this cube or is it better if i get another moyu 3x3?



Ya it's the most recent MoYu 3x3 that just came out less then 24 hours ago.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 13, 2014)

The new 3x3 looks interesting. Do many other cubes use that hollow piece design? I've ordered one. (My 1st new cube in nearly a week.)


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 13, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Ya it's the most recent MoYu 3x3 that just came out less then 24 hours ago.



As is it's on the market less than 24 hours ago?

I wonder why there was no news posted about it on this forum before it was released.

Were there any news about that new moyu cube somewhere else?


----------



## ILMZS20 (Mar 13, 2014)

amazing, eventhough i wont buy them i will stay with my shengshous because im not practicing bigger cubes than 5x5 (actually im not practicing anything lately lol) and my 6x6 is ok, just a bit too loose and the outers arent good but who cares at my times, still nice to see that finally a (and its moyu so im just throwing that out there without knowing aything) really good 6x6 will come out.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 13, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> As is it's on the market less than 24 hours ago?
> 
> I wonder why there was no news posted about it on this forum before it was released.
> 
> Were there any news about that new moyu cube somewhere else?



Ask FAZ. Looks like he's on the box.


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 13, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Ask FAZ. Looks like he's on the box.



Maybe Felikz signed a contract with moyu saying that they're allowed to used pictures of him in future products.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm sure you are right but I'd expect they'd mention a new cube to him.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 13, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> Maybe Felikz signed a contract with moyu saying that they're allowed to used pictures of him in future products.



No actually He completed a challenge that MoYu had. The challenge was to get any kind of WR with a Moyu brand cube before December, 31 2013. FAZ completed it with a Moyu Weilong V1 with a WR AVG.


----------



## Alexwildchild (Mar 13, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> No actually He completed a challenge that MoYu had. The challenge was to get any kind of WR with a Moyu brand cube before December, 31 2013. FAZ completed it with a Moyu Weilong V1 with a WR AVG.



From what I've seen on the mf8 forum (and it is posted by an employee of Moyu), Yongjun company gave Faz some sort of a scholarship for being a brilliant cuber and got Faz's permission to use his pictures on their products.


----------



## Alexwildchild (Mar 13, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> As is it's on the market less than 24 hours ago?
> 
> I wonder why there was no news posted about it on this forum before it was released.
> 
> Were there any news about that new moyu cube somewhere else?



The designer of this new cube did post some model blueprints on the mf8 forum a while ago. I don't know either why they are being so low key about this.


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 13, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> No actually He completed a challenge that MoYu had. The challenge was to get any kind of WR with a Moyu brand cube before December, 31 2013. FAZ completed it with a Moyu Weilong V1 with a WR AVG.



What has that got to do with Felikz's picture on the moyu boxes?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 13, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> What has that got to do with Felikz's picture on the moyu boxes?



In getting the scholarship he had to send them some pictures of him with a MoYu cube in his hands. Good advertising and all.


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> In getting the scholarship he had to send them some pictures of him with a MoYu cube in his hands. Good advertising and all.



So moyu didn't invite Felikz to some kind of photography studio to get the pictures taken professionally?


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> In getting the scholarship he had to send them some pictures of him with a MoYu cube in his hands. Good advertising and all.



Precisely - I have no info about this stuff 



Soren333 said:


> So moyu didn't invite Felikz to some kind of photography studio to get the pictures taken professionally?



No, I took them at home.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 13, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> So moyu didn't invite Felikz to some kind of photography studio to get the pictures taken professionally?



That I'm not sure about. I just remember him saying that on the forums somewhere.


EDIT: Ninja'd. 



fazrulz said:


> Precisely - I have no info about this stuff



Hey, whatever gets the money coming


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 14, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> Precisely - I have no info about this stuff
> 
> 
> 
> No, I took them at home.



How much money did Moyu give you?


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Mar 14, 2014)

I just hope its a good 6x6!
And I just hope they make a normal 7x7..


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 14, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> Precisely - I have no info about this stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do like the "homely" nature of those photos but I had questioned the quality of the Moyu marketing department. All is clear now. 

Shame you don't know anything about the new 3x3. I'll just have to hope mine arrives soon.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 14, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> Maybe Felikz signed a contract with moyu saying that they're allowed to used pictures of him in future products.



**Feliks*, **Rubiks*, **Definitely*.....


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 14, 2014)

wish this was the 5x5 and 6x6 :/ but at least its one of them. hopefully the 6x6 is good, if so ill be getting it for sure!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 14, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> **Feliks*, **Rubiks*, **Definitely*.....



Rubik's =P


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 14, 2014)

No 5x5


----------



## szalejot (Mar 14, 2014)

Why no 5x5?
Isn't 5x5 easier to design, than 6x6 and 7x7?


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Mar 14, 2014)

szalejot said:


> Why no 5x5?
> Isn't 5x5 easier to design, than 6x6 and 7x7?



It probably is, but I wouldn't be surprised if they are working on an AMAZING 5x5 that will be so much better than the shengshou that you would be stupid not to buy it.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 14, 2014)

Probably because the 5x5x5 design is hard to beat? SS555 is simple and effective, the only improvements I can really think of is adding a Florian mod


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 14, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Rubik's =P



:fp


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 14, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Probably because the 5x5x5 design is hard to beat? SS555 is simple and effective, the only improvements I can really think of is adding a Florian mod



I would love to see a cube that comes with built-in Florian mod. Because I am far too lazy to ever do the mod myself. :s


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 14, 2014)

Still IMO moyu is releasing too many products too fast


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 14, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Still IMO moyu is releasing too many products too fast



I agree too.


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 14, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Still IMO moyu is releasing too many products too fast



If the cubes are good, I don't see a problem.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Mar 14, 2014)

Probably wont bother with the 7X7 because I'm very happy with my SS, plus I'm not a pig pillowed fan. That 6X6 looks VERY juicy!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 14, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> If the cubes are good, I don't see a problem.



They didn't soak the weisu as much as they could have for money. And to be honest to many 3x3s means that less ppl will buy a specific cube whereas if they spaced them out and perfected their cubes 1) they'd have better cubes and 2) they'd make more money. It's weird because the general public wants 5x5 but they r producing 6 and 7. As well the cosmetics of the 7 are against the majority's preference. So I am unaware of what moyu is trying to pull with the 6 and 7 release, but IMO not good marketing


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 14, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> I'm not going to lie, I can't imagine what this cube could feel like that would make me like it more than my current 6x6.



I said the same exact thing about my Shengshou v3 before I got an Aosu.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 14, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Still IMO moyu is releasing too many products too fast



Damn you MoYu for releasing so many great cubes so quickly.

Seriously though you may have an issue with their business model but why would that bother you when they are advancing hardware?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 14, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Damn you MoYu for releasing so many great cubes so quickly.
> 
> Seriously though you may have an issue with their business model but why would that bother you when they are advancing hardware?



Because if I just buy the liying and the next day the Dianma is released. I kind a feel like I've wasted my money and thius I don't really get to try all the new cubes when they come out too quick


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 14, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Because if I just buy the liying and the next day the Dianma is released. I kind a feel like I've wasted my money and thius I don't really get to try all the new cubes when they come out too quick



So? The people who can afford all the cubes they release shouldn't have the opportunity to because you can't?

You could just watch reviews and buy the ones you can afford which you like the look of.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 15, 2014)

No 5x5? That's weird. Why 2x2-4x4 and 6x6-7x7 but not 5x5?


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 15, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> No 5x5? That's weird. Why 2x2-4x4 and 6x6-7x7 but not 5x5?



Moyu is a platform. The designers don't work for YJ, they just bring designs, and if YJ like them they put them out under the Moyu brand and give the designers a cut. Perhaps no designer has offered them a 5x5 design worth launching, yet?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 15, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Moyu is a platform. The designers don't work for YJ, they just bring designs, and if YJ like them they put them out under the Moyu brand and give the designers a cut. Perhaps no designer has offered them a 5x5 design worth launching, yet?



Interesting. That's a good explanation, for sure. I'm just surprised that the 6x6 and 7x7 designs aren't easily adaptable to a 5x5. Although, there isn't a huge gap in the market for a 5x5. 3x3s are constantly competitive. Until the Weisu and Aosu, there wasn't a 4x4 that didn't lock up, so definitely a gap in the market there. And there STILL isn't a 6x6 that isn't crap compared to a 7x7 or a 5x5. But the Shengshou 5 is really good, so maybe that's part of it also? A new design for 5x5 is less needed than new other cubes.


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 15, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> They didn't soak the weisu as much as they could have for money. And to be honest to many 3x3s means that less ppl will buy a specific cube whereas if they spaced them out and perfected their cubes 1) they'd have better cubes and 2) they'd make more money. It's weird because the general public wants 5x5 but they r producing 6 and 7. As well the cosmetics of the 7 are against the majority's preference. So I am unaware of what moyu is trying to pull with the 6 and 7 release, but IMO not good marketing



Again, *if* the cubes are good, I don't see a problem. And what do you mean by "soaking" the weisu?


----------



## timeless (Mar 19, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> In getting the scholarship he had to send them some pictures of him with a MoYu cube in his hands. Good advertising and all.



imo moyu underpaid feliks since theyre putting his face on pretty much every moyu product which is overkill


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 19, 2014)

timeless said:


> imo moyu underpaid feliks since theyre putting his face on pretty much every moyu product which is overkill



They offered a set price of ~$1,600 regardless of who won the scholarship. It's free money, I wouldn't really be complaining.


----------



## Alexwildchild (Mar 19, 2014)

Finally a Moyu 5X5 is coming out, and it comes with the Florian mod! I am really excited.

http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101560


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 19, 2014)

Alexwildchild said:


> Finally a Moyu 5X5 is coming out, and it comes with the Florian mod! I am really excited.
> 
> http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101560



Actually it looks more like my modded SS 5x5. http://imgur.com/j5J0GP7


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 19, 2014)

Alexwildchild said:


> Finally a Moyu 5X5 is coming out, and it comes with the Florian mod! I am really excited.
> 
> http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101560



Skipping over the misuse of 'Florian mod', woop! I hope it's good and slightly bigger than SS.


----------



## Alexwildchild (Mar 19, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Actually it looks more like my modded SS 5x5. http://imgur.com/j5J0GP7



Nice mod. How does it perform? I'm not sure how much modding the inner corners is gonna help. 
I modded my ss 4X4 just before the Aosu came out, and Aosu totally beat my modded ss4X4...


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 19, 2014)

Alexwildchild said:


> Nice mod. How does it perform? I'm not sure how much modding the inner corners is gonna help.
> I modded my ss 4X4 just before the Aosu came out, and Aosu totally beat my modded ss4X4...



Turns really good.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 19, 2014)

Is excited.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 19, 2014)

Too much hype - if I expect to be disappointed and if it does turn out to be good then I'll be pleasantly surprised x) win win


----------



## rj (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay! Finally.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 19, 2014)

Okay, I'm legitimately excited about this 5x5. The 6x6 I don't really need, and I don't want a pillowed 7x7, but I really want to try that 5x5.


----------



## Chree (Mar 19, 2014)

Also definitely excited. I do wonder if it won't be as fast as the Shengshou 5x5... and instead sluggish like a Weisu. But look at all those nice round Florian cuts... mmmmmmm...


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 19, 2014)

lol, since when florian mod = rounded pieces? (well yeah I know the mod tried to make that, but still, it's kinda misused)
but, anyway, can't say much about the 5x5 since I can't see the inner mechanism, so haven't got too excited about it yet


----------



## kcl (Mar 19, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> lol, since when florian mod = rounded pieces? (well yeah I know the mod tried to make that, but still, it's kinda misused)
> but, anyway, can't say much about the 5x5 since I can't see the inner mechanism, so haven't got too excited about it yet



But yeah it's like if the mod were done, that's what it would look like. It's been built into the mold.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm excited about the 5x5 and 6x6. The community really needs a good 6x6. But for me, not excited about the 7x7. It's pillowed and isn't mini(I need mini)


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 20, 2014)

Yay new 5x5


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 20, 2014)

Hope there are good. 

Also, Inb4 $50+ for 5x5 and up


----------



## AFatTick (Mar 20, 2014)

The only motivation of me getting into 5x5 or larger cubes are shengshous cheap prices. These are probably going to be expensive compared to the AoSu/WeiSu


----------



## Genesis (Mar 20, 2014)

Don't think I'll buy them, probably going to wait for a second version, unless they somehow don't release a second version in a couple of months


----------



## cubeguy13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Hope there are good.
> 
> Also, Inb4 $50+ for 5x5 and up



I think I just found one on zcube.cn? for like $50 Sorry just another ad


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 23, 2014)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Yeah, you should get some big cubes, since you sold all to Feliks



At least he's a millionaire now


----------



## kcl (Jun 23, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> At least he's a millionaire now


Wow he might be able to afford the moyu 5x5!


----------



## Aceofspades2345 (Jun 23, 2014)

There are many high def pics of the mech and pieces here:

http://zcube.hk/MoYu-7x7x7-AoFu

Split edges and corners possibly indicate stickerless variants? Fingers crossed...


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 24, 2014)

Aceofspades2345 said:


> There are many high def pics of the mech and pieces here:
> 
> http://zcube.hk/MoYu-7x7x7-AoFu
> 
> Split edges and corners possibly indicate stickerless variants? Fingers crossed...



YAAAA!!!!


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Wow he might be able to afford the moyu 5x5!



yeah lol


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 24, 2014)

Aceofspades2345 said:


> Split edges and corners possibly indicate stickerless variants? Fingers crossed...



This makes me happy and sad.

Happy that I can make good Illusion 6 & 7 and maybe stickerless cubes in my colour scheme if they release bright as well.

Sad that I'll have to buy 5 of each.


On that note anyone want 4-7 stickerless cubes with white, yellow, pink, orange, lime green and blue? Should probably sell them as a set on ebay.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 24, 2014)

Wait.. this is actually for sale now?!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 24, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Wait.. this is actually for sale now?!



Yah.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 24, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Yah.



And the 6x6?? If the 6 is out I will order immediately!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 24, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> And the 6x6?? If the 6 is out I will order immediately!



6 isn't. 7 is.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 24, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> And the 6x6?? If the 6 is out I will order immediately!



The 6x6 not yet.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 24, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 6 isn't. 7 is.



Augh, they are releasing everything in the wrong order >.<


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 24, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Augh, they are releasing everything in the wrong order >.<



Agreed. I want the 5x5...


----------



## Chree (Jun 24, 2014)

Because I have absolutely no self control... I preordered the 7x7 from thecubicle.

And I can only assume the design for the 5x5 didn't perform as expected. As much as I anticipate this 5x5, I can wait for them to work out the bugs and get a great cube.


----------



## MOYU (Jun 25, 2014)

5x5x5 and 6x6x6 may be on sale on the end of July.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 25, 2014)

MOYU said:


> 5x5x5 and 6x6x6 may be on sale on the end of July.



Let's hope this works out. Thanks MoYu!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 25, 2014)

MOYU said:


> 5x5x5 and 6x6x6 may be on sale on the end of July.



YAAAAAA


----------



## Cubesub1 (Jun 25, 2014)

How come you said that it was being released at the end of may?


----------



## reyrey (Jun 25, 2014)

MOYU said:


> 5x5x5 and 6x6x6 may be on sale on the end of July.



Can you try and get it out before Nats?


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Jun 25, 2014)

MOYU said:


> 5x5x5 and 6x6x6 may be on sale on the end of July.



Yay!  I was hoping they'd be out this summer. 



Cubesub1 said:


> How come you said that it was being released at the end of may?



Stuff happens. The May release date was not an official one but just an estimate. Chances are they had to change something in the design or maybe it was a factory, manufacturing issue or maybe it was nothing at all. It's not a big deal really. Besides I'd rather have a fully functioning cube of good quality rather than a rushed, poor quality one.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 25, 2014)

MOYU said:


> 5x5x5 and 6x6x6 may be on sale on the end of July.



YAY! Can't wait! I'll buy both these cubes as soon as possible!


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jun 25, 2014)

MOYU said:


> 5x5x5 and 6x6x6 may be on sale on the end of July.



Cool, I cannot stress how much I need a really great 5x5.
I'll buy the 6x6 too if it's not too expensive. (I've been cubing for two years and I still don't have a 6x6, it's becoming a real problem)


----------



## SirDuctTape (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm glad that it is coming out but darn , I reeeeaaally wanted the 5x5 for my birthday, but it is at the beginning of July. There is always Christmas though...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 25, 2014)

...late Birthday presents, delivering papers, doing chores around the house...


----------



## SirDuctTape (Jun 25, 2014)

I do have enough money for it, assuming it is less that the 7x7, but my parents arn't crazy about spending more that 25$ on cubes when it isn't a special occasion. As for the late birthday present, I might try to convince them....


----------



## Cuddly Cuber (Jun 25, 2014)

I just finished modding a Shengshou 5x5 haha, still can't wait!


----------



## CuteCuber (Jun 26, 2014)

Cuddly Cuber said:


> I just finished modding a Shengshou 5x5 haha, still can't wait!



Maybe icubeforfun can buy us these ones too


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a genuine feeling that the 5 and 6 are going to be amazing cubes and well worth every day of waiting. So I'm happy to wait.


----------



## DoctorPepper (Jun 27, 2014)

http://youtu.be/QPTUZF7FsC0

Its here.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 30, 2014)

Is there going to be a cubic/flat/nonpillowed 7x7? Also will you make a stickerless version of the 7x7?


----------



## MisterChris (Jun 30, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Is there going to be a cubic/flat/nonpillowed 7x7? Also will you make a stickerless version of the 7x7?


No, they won't.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 30, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Is there going to be a cubic/flat/nonpillowed 7x7? Also will you make a stickerless version of the 7x7?


There might be a non pillowed version, but I think it would be super difficult to make a stickerless one.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 30, 2014)

MisterChris said:


> No, they won't.



For what?



Rocky0701 said:


> There might be a non pillowed version, but I think it would be super difficult to make a stickerless one.



Look at the photos of the cube here on Zcube http://zcube.hk/MoYu-7x7x7-AoFu


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 30, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> There might be a non pillowed version, but I think it would be super difficult to make a stickerless one.



If the pieces separate you can make a stickerless one. Look at the V-Cube Dazzler.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 30, 2014)

strakerak said:


> If the pieces separate you can make a stickerless one. Look at the V-Cube Dazzler.



That V-cube puzzle had solid color corners.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 30, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> That V-cube puzzle had solid color corners.



Which is why they are a solid colour on the dazzler and illusion.


----------



## Liaoyi Xu (Jun 30, 2014)

You're wrong , Actually MOYU 6x6 is much greater than any other 6x6 cubes in the world~


----------



## kcl (Jun 30, 2014)

Liaoyi Xu said:


> You're wrong , Actually MOYU 6x6 is much greater than any other 6x6 cubes in the world~



It's existent?


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Liaoyi Xu said:


> You're wrong , Actually MOYU 6x6 is much greater than any other 6x6 cubes in the world~



Because you definitely seem fast enough to be a good judge of that



Spoiler



Believe me, I really want the moyu 6x6 to be better than my current 6x6. But don't you think this post is a little ridiculous?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the 5x5 a lot, and maybe their 6x6 will be good enough to make me interested in 6x6. Right now, I don't practice it because Shengshou 6x6 is so awful. Moyu's can't be worse. I don't see myself getting the 7x7, though. It's pillowed, it's bigger then the Shengshou, which is something I don't like about it since the Shengshou mini 7x7 is the perfect size, and it's expensive.

Hmm... thinking about this again, perhaps it being pillowed will make it feel smaller and easier to hold. I have heard that about pillowed cubes. However, I've never tried a pillowed cube, and it didn't immediately occur to me that it would erase the feeling of a 7mm size differential from the mini Shengshou to the Moyu.


----------



## brian724080 (Jun 30, 2014)

Is the Moyu 7x7 bigger than the SS 7x7?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 30, 2014)

Probably same size as regular version


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 30, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Is the Moyu 7x7 bigger than the SS 7x7?



Shengshou mini is 69.6 mm. Regular Shengshou and Moyu are 77mm.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 3, 2014)

Anyone know where the best place is to order this from to ship to the UK?

(7x7)


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 3, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Anyone know where the best place is to order this from to ship to the UK?
> 
> (7x7)



I don't know of any stores close to the UK. But the Cubicle.us is a very reliable store and is where I'm going to order from.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 13, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Yeah I linked the wrong thread.
> 
> There is still already a thread for this.
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?46733-New-6x6-amp-7x7-from-Moyu



oh yeah, right, totally forgot about that thread

anyway, pics because OP pics don't do enough justice


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 13, 2014)

Internal pop's imminent *cringe*


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 13, 2014)

I think I'm more concerned about its difficulty to be put back together. I find that Multi-stage cores make it really easy to put a cube back together (for the most part, a 7x7 is fairly easy, but a 6x6 isn't). Putting a 4x4 together can be pretty tough sometimes, especially in the first stage.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be pre-ordering this because I want it so bad. Does anybody know when it's going to be released?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh on there Facebook Page they sayed that a cubic AoFu is in the works.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Sep 13, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Oh on there Facebook Page they sayed that a cubic AoFu is in the works.



yes but after they release everything else they are working on so it could be a long time.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 26, 2014)

http://cutcorner.com.ua/en/puzzles/6x6-moyu-aoshi first store to have the Moyu 6x6x6 AoShi for Pre-order


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 28, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> http://cutcorner.com.ua/en/puzzles/6x6-moyu-aoshi first store to have the Moyu 6x6x6 AoShi for Pre-order



*crying* pretty expensive I guess  I hope it will go around 30 USD...


----------



## Mitchdacuber (Oct 12, 2014)

I heard that the new 6x6 will be called the Moyu aoshi


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 19, 2014)

http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aoshi-p-3638.html


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 19, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aoshi-p-3638.html



YES!!! YES!!! YESSSSSS!!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 19, 2014)

I've noticed something a little wonky about the pictures. The core protrusions are circular, thus there would be issues with the alignment mechanism. (think about how the aosu and the shengshou 6x6 have non circular protrusions from the core to prevent the centers from moving)


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 20, 2014)

I contacted cubezz and they said that they'll have the AoShi in 3-5 days and it will cost 31.99 USD


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 21, 2014)

It's available on CCS!!!

Edit - ignore that. It's a badly labelled preorder.


----------



## Mrkevinbat (Oct 21, 2014)

I think that your right


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 24, 2014)

Brief impressions and a solve from James Hildreth on the new MoYu 6x6:

[youtubeHD]GbQZSkvvB1U[/youtubeHD]

EDIT: Not sure what's wrong with embedding, here's the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbQZSkvvB1U


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 24, 2014)

Can't wait to get it! It looks really good!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 24, 2014)

It wasn't working on my phone.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 6, 2014)

I know I'm in no position to complain, but I find it highly annoying that most reviewers of the aoshi on the cubicle do not have the Shengshou for comparison. 
From what I've heard, the Shengshou is better than the aoshi so far though. I'll post an unboxing when mine arrives I guess.


----------



## kcl (Nov 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I know I'm in no position to complain, but I find it highly annoying that most reviewers of the aoshi on the cubicle do not have the Shengshou for comparison.
> From what I've heard, the Shengshou is better than the aoshi so far though. I'll post an unboxing when mine arrives I guess.



I have one to compare but it's not fair because it's so terrible..


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I have one to compare but it's not fair because it's so terrible..



Are you referring to the AoShi or SS above?

DSheppz had just received his by UKC and it didn't feel good, however I doubt the tensions were even and it was a little loose. With some attention and breaking in it may be great.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 6, 2014)

The inners are really slow, the outer layer is really loose. I have not found a tension at which the balance between the 2 is good. I am much faster on my shengshou despite the fact it is missing an internal.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 6, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> The inners are really slow, the outer layer is really loose. I have not found a tension at which the balance between the 2 is good. I am much faster on my shengshou despite the fact it is missing an internal.



This isn't good news... Uh oh


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 6, 2014)

Feliks says his ss is better.


----------



## Chree (Nov 6, 2014)

Personally I think the AoShi is awesome. It is, however, slower than my SS. But I think that would be solved if I could lube the deep internals of the cube, which might require taking it apart to get some lube in there. I have to do the same thing with my Aosu, so no big deal there.

It has lots and lots of potential. But I think some of that potential is lost because of all the friction on the really inner-inner pieces.

At least it doesn't pop. I haven't had a single pop on this monster.


Edit: Lubed the bejeezus out of the internals. No change. Still very slow. Maybe the Ao mech doesn't translate well to higher order cubes. Stable? Yes. Won't pop? Yup. Faster cube? Negative.


----------



## imvelox (Nov 7, 2014)

Just got it, it's pretty nice(better than SS i think)


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 7, 2014)

With all the flak about the slowness, has anyone tried spring swapping to Dayan springs? May help.

Edit: maybe not Dayan, but just some other kind of spring?


----------



## Chree (Nov 7, 2014)

I considered that. I did a spring swap in my SS and I think that's the only reason it's faster. 

I still really like the AoShi and I think I'm gonna keep working on it. I don't know if I would benefit from loosening it at all. It would lock up way more.

Hopefully just breaking it in more does the trick.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 11, 2014)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Feliks says his ss is better.


Is his allowed to say that when his face is on the box?


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey guys, my birthday is coming soon and I wanted to get my first 6x6 and 7x7. I think for 7x7 I'm gonna get an SS Mini 7x7. 

Can anyone who has the Aoshi and SS 6x6 tell me which (in all honesty) they prefer, and why?


----------



## mati1242 (Nov 13, 2014)

If this is would be your first 6x6 then it doesn't matter which one you buy. I would choose AoShi since I have pretty bad experience with SS 6x6.


----------



## Chree (Nov 13, 2014)

I think I prefer my Aoshi over my SS now. It was really slow at first, but after the first 50 or so solves it's fairly broken in. After putting more lube in and another few solves, it has a similar feel to my AoChuang now... albeit still not as fast.

My SS popped when I first got it and it was slow. Then I put in Dayan springs, tightened it down, and lubed it. Then it was fast, and popped less, but still pops. I loosened by Aoshi a smidge after a while, and it still has never popped.

The Aoshi jams up a bit sometimes, but nothing major. It's easy to get out of. Just teaches me to turn more accurately.

I think the main difference is the feel. They both feel completely different. I'm a huge fan of the bumpy/grindy feel of the Ao mechanism. All of my mains are Moyu's now, except for 7x7... mini SS is still the best. But for 6x6, it's probably gonna come down to preference for a lot of people. I prefer the AoShi.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 13, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> Can anyone who has the Aoshi and SS 6x6 tell me which (in all honesty) they prefer, and why?


If it's your first 6x6 and the higher price doesn't put you off, I would say AoShi, because it's easier to solve out of the box. I'm slow and don't do much 6x6, but my SS would need a lot more breaking in to be even comparable to my AoShi.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Has anyone had any success at making the AoShi good? I've got a replacement oblique coming and I'm gonna try a ton of spring swaps.


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Has anyone had any success at making the AoShi good? I've got a replacement oblique coming and I'm gonna try a ton of spring swaps.



I took mine apart completely, and put 5ccs of Cubicle weight 2 in mine. Once the lube gets fully worked in, I think it'll be really good, at the moment, it's mostly worked it, so it's just pretty good (about a good as my AoChuang).


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 19, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> I took mine apart completely, and put 5ccs of Cubicle weight 2 in mine. Once the lube gets fully worked in, I think it'll be really good, at the moment, it's mostly worked it, so it's just pretty good (about a good as my AoChuang).



You put 5ccs of lube into your cube?!


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> You put 5ccs of lube into your cube?!



I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> You put 5ccs of lube into your cube?!



Is'nt that obvious.


----------



## Chree (Nov 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Has anyone had any success at making the AoShi good? I've got a replacement oblique coming and I'm gonna try a ton of spring swaps.



After the first 2 or 3 solves, the factory lube got worked in and it was better than out of box.
After the first 20 or 30 solves, it was pretty well broken in and was almost as fast as my SS.
After putting some 25ct shock oil in it, it had a feeling very similar to my AoChuang. The cutting is far more forgiving than my SS. It doesn't pop at all, unlike my SS. And it jams way less often than my SS.

On the other hand, the SS is still faster and has better outer layers. 3x3 stage on the Moyu is often a little frustrating, because I keep expecting it to perform as well. But it deforms out of cubeshape a lot which makes fast turning on the outer layers hard for me. I'm hoping I'll get used to that. Overall, I enjoy solving my Moyu way more than my SS right up until 3x3 stage.


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> You put 5ccs of lube into your cube?!



Yeah, I did, and as it turns out, it worked out pretty well! It was ridiculously sluggish at first (It added something like 2 minutes to my solve times), but after about 20 solves, it got worked in more, and it's now a bit gummy, but it's pretty good, and still getting better!


----------



## BaMiao (Nov 20, 2014)

After a few weeks with the moyu 6x6, I'm beginning to really enjoy solving this cube. It really takes a while to work it in. The speed has improved quite a bit. The inner layers have always been better than on my shengshou, but now the outer layers are almost there as well. It isn't as fast as my shengshou (and probably won't be) but it locks up and catches much less.

I've lubed it with 50k and lots of maru lube. As with the 5x5, I used one cc or so of 50k in the beginning, and then dropped in the maru whenever it felt sluggish. In the beginning, I dropped in ~10 drops or so every couple days, but now its down to once a week and turning very smoothly.


----------



## kcl (Nov 20, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Yeah, I did, and as it turns out, it worked out pretty well! It was ridiculously sluggish at first (It added something like 2 minutes to my solve times), but after about 20 solves, it got worked in more, and it's now a bit gummy, but it's pretty good, and still getting better!



5 ccs is like a full syringe..


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 20, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> I took mine apart completely, and put 5ccs of Cubicle weight 2 in mine.



Video or it didn't happen.


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> 5 ccs is like a full syringe..



It's precisely a full syringe, I only got the weight 2 for the AoShi.



sneaklyfox said:


> Video or it didn't happen.



Sorry, don't have video (It would be 2 and a half hours of me fully reassembling the AoShi), though I do have several witnesses that that was my plan.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ok, I have spring swapped this with SS mini 7x7 springs (which may or may not be the same as the SS 6x6 ones) and the cube is good. I can't say too much with a missing piece, but the 'flimsyness' seems to be resolved.


----------



## TraciAG (Mar 2, 2015)

> Cubic MoYu AoFu 7×7×7 !
> Before we release the cubic AoFu, we will release MoYu 6×6, MoYu 13×13, MoYu pyraminx, another 4×4 and 5×5 MoYu cube, and dozens of irregularly shaped MoYu puzzles. Sorry for the delay, if you are in a hurry to want the cubic AoFu.



So does this mean that we are close??


----------

